# Heart of Texas - I love my homeland



## Blob (May 3, 2020)

I'm in San Marcos for a second day before heading north. I am going to try and bath one last time, and take care of my bag which is once again becoming a problem. I gotten plenty kickdowns here, alot more than the southeastern half of the US I was in previously. I can say I love Texas, and there might be assholes here like anywhere else you can go in the world, but there is truly a lot of heart here.

Yesterday after my post I return to a creek of the San Marcos river underneath an underpass and cooked me some frijoles pintos. The problem with processed beans is they can take a bit longer than some foods to cook due to how dry they are, no doubt keeping bacteria off of them with the amount of preservatives used on this commodity when they bag em after processing. I wonder if these hold less preservatives than the canned ones. I grew pinto beans as a teenager, and I would eat em straight out of the pod, and boy, nothing processed can ever come close to that taste.








As it cooked and got soft, I threw in it the remainder of my barbeque sauce and chicken stuffing. I ran out of barbeque sauce which I really desired twice as much of in this concoction. It might not look appetizing, but it filled my belly.






The barbeque sauce I needed more of, but then again, most sauces or even other products for that matter, have the top ingredient listed as high fructose corn syrup. If I was to make my own, I would use 50/50 tomato paste and mustard. Then add in some onion or garlic, paprika, and some sweet brown sugar. Oh, almost forgot, some vinegar to help all those mix. I use to be a prep cook and I think this would classify as a decent barbeque sauce. Then again, I don't have a stand mixer, and as you can see, I'm not in a kitchen.

As the night came forth I journeyed to the old town square, which was lovely in contrast to everything I have seen to this point. You can reach San Marcos old town square via Guadalupe street from 35, just before the San Marcos river when traversing the interstate in a northern direction. A man was busking away along the square, a sort of techno beat playing as he kept with the beat of rhythm of the song, beating down on a nice drum set. Damn, I should have got a picture, but I'll remember next time I see something of this sort. I love busking with a guitar, so I feel for him, tossed him a couple bucks to keep him beating away.

I slept on the north side of the river last nite. Waking I managed to grab a sweater from behind a goodwill by some donations people had left there. I feel that company will be making more than enough money with what was outside.

Sunday is a good day to get kickdowns. One man threw me a 5. As I was going down the road bout to head north, a man yelled from a truck, and gave me 13. I thought I heard him mutter something about drugs as he was handing me this, so I told him no, I was going to get some food. "No! Get some drugs! Get fucked up!" He replied. Right on, I thought to myself...






So now here I am... Chick-fil-A's closed on Sunday, and I thought it the prime spot to post. Cheers, everybody out there. Get fucked up... Oh but be safe, and don't pay no mind to the bull, keep the pace. Peace my brethren.


----------



## Blob (May 3, 2020)

Thank u Minnie, hope your doing good...


----------



## Blob (May 3, 2020)

Thanks BroD ... Keep the fight alive


----------



## Cornellius Mcgillicuddy (May 17, 2020)

Keep traveling and have fun on the rails. Hope to see you out there!


----------



## biffula (Jun 11, 2020)

I love Texas. Has a little bit of everything. Too many people moving in....like a lot of places I guess. Worlds just got too many [email protected] people on it, but I digress. Texas, my favorite place.


----------

